# Pro Vap 110



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine works fine, get in touch with Larry and he will make it right


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I second that! If there is any problem with one of Larry's devices, that's the first thing to do. And from my own experience with his outstanding customer service, I would bet that will resolve any issues you have. 

Nancy


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> I am impressed. That is until you look at the poor solder job on the inside.


I have to admit, if I was SNL and I read the above, and you were trying to get it fixed, I would probably be a little reluctant to cover the fixes, was it working before you took it apart:kn:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got one of these new pro vaps today and i got to say by the videos and the (now) eye test I am impressed. That is until you look at the poor solder job on the inside.


I have to question why you took it apart. The chamber holding the electronics is glued together. Call, email, PM me to discuss.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

My impression is that the op was talking about the solder connection of the tube to the acid chamber, if he opened the electronics that is between him and Larry. They can sort it out.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Just received mine. Plugged a converter into cig lighter and worked great! My truck, the giant generator..


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Of course, it did not work before I opened it. I was planning on vaporizing with it not looking at the inside of something I know nothing about. 

I didn't get it from SNL. I wasn't trying to make any slant towards him. Even if I had, he didn't make it. 

Also there is a video on the site about how to change the thing out so it is made to be opened and replaced. My thoughts are how often will I have to?

Mann lake is sending me a replacement. I just should have ordered earlier in the year to avoid a situation like this.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Of course, it did not work before I opened it. I was planning on vaporizing with it not looking at the inside of something I know nothing about.
> 
> I didn't get it from SNL. I wasn't trying to make any slant towards him. Even if I had, he didn't make it.
> 
> ...


The video on the site shows how to replace the temperature control screen within the chamber, not open the chamber itself. That screen just slips in and out of the electronics chamber. You should never have to replace it, but "stuff" happens and will be remedied.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

SNL are you going to be at Tri county meeting in Ohio


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

My-smokepole said:


> SNL are you going to be at Tri county meeting in Ohio


That’s the plan!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I will see you there.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Mann lake sent me a new one. Plugged it in, works well. Vaporizing to commence.....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Alrighty so after 2 years of use, the replacement provap 110 is no longer functioning. It has been kept out of the rain, dust, no drops, proper electrical hook-ups etc. 

Is this common for provap units to need worked on fairly often? Talked to a bee buddy of mine on the other side of the state and he has had several issues also. I am hoping it is just the thermostat screen replacement but it is frustrating that I made 40 splits timed in such a way to have complete broodlessness for OAV and it won't work when I need it. I had Apivar but dang they are over 2 bucks each.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought my first Provap 110 when they first hit the market. Bought a 2nd one this year.
No problems whatsoever.
No complaints.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I bought my first Provap 110 when they first hit the market. Bought a 2nd one this year.
> No problems whatsoever.
> No complaints.


I'm with Harry on this one, and mine is used by multiple people on their hives.


----------



## hockeyfan_019 (Dec 1, 2019)

I guess I am not sure about commercial replies, but I bought one of the units from one of our members here Johno, who makes his own version for 1/2 the price, and for my thoughts a great investment instead of paying the big-box guys if you can. Granted I have probably only used it for 100 boxes or so, but no complaints from me 

https://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?82854-johno


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Alrighty so after 2 years of use, the replacement provap 110 is no longer functioning. It has been kept out of the rain, dust, no drops, proper electrical hook-ups etc.
> 
> Is this common for provap units to need worked on fairly often? Talked to a bee buddy of mine on the other side of the state and he has had several issues also. I am hoping it is just the thermostat screen replacement but it is frustrating that I made 40 splits timed in such a way to have complete broodlessness for OAV and it won't work when I need it. I had Apivar but dang they are over 2 bucks each.


Kamon, not sure if you got my message but did you try calling Larry Welle and run down the troubleshooting steps. There is not much to replace on these vaporizers. Larry has some video's posted that go over the "how to's" of replacing the temperature controller and the bowl. I have done both in the past and it was not a big deal. 

https://oxavap.com/accessories/

What I have found that keeps these vaporizers in as good a condition as is possible is to thoroughly rinse out the bowl and nozzle after each use. OA is really corrosive and I figure everything I can do to prolong the vaporizer's life has to help. I also rapped both of my ProVap 110 bowls in high temperature exhaust header wrap to reduce heat cycle times. This speeds things up especially in cold weather. 

If your ProVap 110 is on it's last legs, you might try talking to Larry and see if you can trade it in on a ProVap 110 EZ. Ever since I got my ProVap 110 EZ, that is my go to vaporizer. It is sooooooooo much faster and easier. I keep the ProVap 110's as spares/backups. Hope you get it figured out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Live Oak said:


> Kamon, not sure if you got my message but did you try calling Larry Welle and run down the troubleshooting steps. There is not much to replace on these vaporizers. Larry has some video's posted that go over the "how to's" of replacing the temperature controller and the bowl. I have done both in the past and it was not a big deal.
> 
> https://oxavap.com/accessories/
> 
> ...


Hey Live Oak I haven't seen your message. Is it on beesource? 

Likely it is the electronics and I probably will go that route of replacing the thermostat. Just tired of having issues with products I paid good money for and then having to shell out more for it shortly after. I will likely buy another vaporizer as a back up as this can't happen again.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry I’m late to this thread.
We try to use the finest Rex C100 temperature controls we can find. But no matter, you’re always going to find one that fails. We’ve replaced maybe 12 or so within the one year warranty period and maybe that same number afterwards. This is from the many, many sold. 
You can’t warrant electronics forever, but I’ll gladly work with anyone having a problem. 
Just send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Hey Live Oak I haven't seen your message. Is it on beesource?
> 
> Likely it is the electronics and I probably will go that route of replacing the thermostat. Just tired of having issues with products I paid good money for and then having to shell out more for it shortly after. I will likely buy another vaporizer as a back up as this can't happen again.


I sent you a Face Book message Kamon. Looks like Larry is aware now and I am betting you already have a worked out a solution with him to get your ProVap back up and running.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Guys a well known bee expert recommended that beekeepers should keep a spare vaporizer cause when you get to the yard and your vaporizer wont work all is lost unless you have a spare, well I though about this for a little while and thought now how do I power this vaporizer either a generator or an inverter. So do I keep a spare of one of those as well. Then think about if my truck conks out on the way maybe I should keep a spare truck.. Life is really tough. Now if you think about vaporizers, they are not rocket science so if the electronics are the problem you could get a spare temperature controller for around $15 from Amazon and if you want to carry a spare heater not that they are normally the problem you could probably get one for about $15 as well. Although the controller mentioned is a Rex, the Mypins anf Inkbirds are getting to be around twice the price of the Rex.


----------

